# Got Job Verification Call



## raghu_t7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dear Friends,
I am new to this forum.
I got job verification call on dec 10 2009.
All I wanted to know is how long will it take to get medicals,pc and visa grant after this job verification call.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Raghu.. 

welcome to the forum. as noticed from earlier cases, it took about a month or two for teh final grant. send a PLE to DIAC and see what the response is. the DIAC works slow during dec end-jan mid. now that the holiday season is gone, hopefully you will hear from them soon..

wish you luck


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

raghu_t7 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I am new to this forum.
> I got job verification call on dec 10 2009.
> All I wanted to know is how long will it take to get medicals,pc and visa grant after this job verification call.
> ...


Hi Raghu, when did u got the verification call after sending the medicals and pcc or before that.


----------



## raghu_t7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well I only got job verification call from indian embassy
So I wanted to know when again I will get call to attend medicals and PCC.
Also how long will it take to get final visa grant

Thank you again for replying to my query.


----------



## raghu_t7 (Jan 16, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Raghu..
> 
> welcome to the forum. as noticed from earlier cases, it took about a month or two for teh final grant. send a PLE to DIAC and see what the response is. the DIAC works slow during dec end-jan mid. now that the holiday season is gone, hopefully you will hear from them soon..
> 
> wish you luck


Thanks but I did not know that DIAC process slows down during this period.
And one more thing does this means Case Officer is assigned?.

Thanks


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

raghu_t7 said:


> Well I only got job verification call from indian embassy
> So I wanted to know when again I will get call to attend medicals and PCC.
> Also how long will it take to get final visa grant
> 
> Thank you again for replying to my query.


Verification call is from Australian embassy not from Indian.
If everything found OK during verification you will get a request from Case Officer at the earliest.

It will take one month to complete Medicals and Pcc.
Another 5 to 9 weeks to get Visa as a normal case.
Thankyou.
...................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## gr8leo87 (Aug 22, 2009)

So what do they ask in Job verification call?


----------



## ritu1234 (Jun 11, 2009)

raghu_t7 said:


> Well I only got job verification call from indian embassy
> So I wanted to know when again I will get call to attend medicals and PCC.
> Also how long will it take to get final visa grant
> 
> Thank you again for replying to my query.


Dear friend,
Welcome to Forum.Please let me know your timeline.It means visa subclass,and details.The job verification from delhi australian embassy.
Please share some more details to us.
What are the questions were asked from the Embassy?
Which profession are you related?
If you give some more details about your application we will give some more suggestions to you.
Thanks and expect your reply...

Ritu


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

gr8leo87 said:


> So what do they ask in Job verification call?


They asked the following to my HR Manager.
1.Date of joining
2.Date of leaving that job
3.Who signed the Experience Cert:
4.About the person i given as reference
5.My Employee no:
6.General things about the Company like products making etc etc
......................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## gr8leo87 (Aug 22, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> They asked the following to my HR Manager.
> 1.Date of joining
> 2.Date of leaving that job
> 3.Who signed the Experience Cert:
> ...


I have heard that for I.T professionals the main factor that comes under scrutiny is mainly the work experience since there are not more than 40 points for the education, where as in Accountant you get 60 points for the education if you have got ur suitable assessment and as such the work experience scrutiny takes second priority over other things. How true is that? 

Accountant - 60 points
Age - 30
English - 25 
Occupation in demand - 15 points

Thats 130 points without even considering the work experience. And then there's 10 points another for specific work experience.


----------



## raghu_t7 (Jan 16, 2010)

hari999999 said:


> Verification call is from Australian embassy not from Indian.
> If everything found OK during verification you will get a request from Case Officer at the earliest.
> 
> It will take one month to complete Medicals and Pcc.
> ...


Well my HR told me that he gave a positive response.
You mean to say Case Officer is not allocated to my case?
I have a doubt C.O and Job verification call are they linked up.


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Did your current employeer know that you applied for PR?



raghu_t7 said:


> Well my HR told me that he gave a positive response.
> You mean to say Case Officer is not allocated to my case?
> I have a doubt C.O and Job verification call are they linked up.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

raghu_t7 said:


> Well my HR told me that he gave a positive response.
> You mean to say Case Officer is not allocated to my case?
> I have a doubt C.O and Job verification call are they linked up.


Hey Raghu,

1. Are you sure, the call ur HR got was for job verification call for ur SV 175 application?

2. Please post your timeline with occupation, we cannot be sure if you have CO yet or not.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

raghu_t7 said:


> Well my HR told me that he gave a positive response.
> You mean to say Case Officer is not allocated to my case?
> I have a doubt C.O and Job verification call are they linked up.


raghu....
Case Officer is the person who examins your entire file.
He is the person who makes decision for verification or not.
So that your file reaches to verification department.

Its sure you have a Case Officer.
You can expect a request for Medicals and pcc at any time.
......................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

So Hari, u mean to say employment verification is not compulsory??? 
I suppose apart from CO allocation, Employment verification consumes maximum processing time. Correct me, if wrong.



hari999999 said:


> raghu....
> Case Officer is the person who examins your entire file.
> He is the person who makes decision for verification or not.
> So that your file reaches to verification department.
> ...


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

It's not compulsory. No verification for me.


----------



## raghu_t7 (Jan 16, 2010)

mrmsml said:


> Did your current employeer know that you applied for PR?


well he is not my current employer but ex-employer


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Thats good 



raghu_t7 said:


> well he is not my current employer but ex-employer


----------



## scmy83 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi Friend 
Congrats First and i would like to know what the questions they asked and whom they contacted Please reply back thanx in advance


----------



## raghu_t7 (Jan 16, 2010)

scmy83 said:


> Hi Friend
> Congrats First and i would like to know what the questions they asked and whom they contacted Please reply back thanx in advance


Hello scmy I am sorry to all as i could not reply as I was on tour I did not have net facility.
I just arrived today.Basically it would depend on ur career episodes.and your career.
No lies it would be better as they will question you for about 45 mins.answer truthfully about your job.


----------



## raghu_t7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Guys I just checked my email I got call for medicals and PCC.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

raghu_t7 said:


> Guys I just checked my email I got call for medicals and PCC.


waaahoooo.. so you are almost at last step.. of your immigration process.. Goood Luck..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Raghu,
Wat's ur Asco Code?



raghu_t7 said:


> Guys I just checked my email I got call for medicals and PCC.


----------



## raghu_t7 (Jan 16, 2010)

mr.india said:


> waaahoooo.. so you are almost at last step.. of your immigration process.. Goood Luck..


thanks how long will this take can u tell me


----------



## raghu_t7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Raghu,
> Wat's ur Asco Code?


well i am electronics engineer i for got code


----------



## raghu_t7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Raghu,
> Wat's ur Asco Code?


well i am electronics engineer 
212513 - Electronics Engineer


----------



## scmy83 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello Friend,

Can you please tell me what the questions they asked and whom they contacted
thank you


----------

